# Lenovo m10 tablet



## muppy03

Hi, I have a family member who has a Lenovo M10 Tablet that will not connect to wifi. It was working as well as a Lenovo tablet will work up until an update over the weekend. Everthing apart from the connection is working. All other devices connect to the modem so the tablet is the only issue. I tried to connect from hotspotting but that also didnt work so confirmed it's the tablet. It will save the connection but go no further. I cannot find an answer but did find a few of the same complaints online. As nothing of note is saved on this tablet i have done a factory reset but still nothing. Any ideas please?


----------



## Couriant

So to confirm, it can see the wireless connection, but won't connect (shows unable to connect)?


----------



## muppy03

Couriant said:


> So to confirm, it can see the wireless connection, but won't connect (shows unable to connect)?


Hi Couriant, yes it sees the connection, and all others close by. Usually it would connect automatically. When i tap the connection it gives me the option to connect, i enter the password , it saves but goes no where else. Same when i tried to hotspot with my phone but in that case it said connected but no inter etc. 
This is even after the factory reset. Thanks


----------



## Fireflycph

It seems to be a widespread issue. Have you talked to Lenovo support?
I can't get in to see any specifics as it requires a serial number. It's up to you if you want to post the number here in a public forum.


----------



## Couriant

muppy03 said:


> Hi Couriant, yes it sees the connection, and all others close by. Usually it would connect automatically. When i tap the connection it gives me the option to connect, i enter the password , it saves but goes no where else. Same when i tried to hotspot with my phone but in that case it said connected but no inter etc.
> This is even after the factory reset. Thanks


See if it has remembered the network and if so, forger the network and try again.


----------



## muppy03

Couriant said:


> See if it has remembered the network and if so, forger the network and try again.


 tried that didnt work. Ah what a puzzle.. but this is i interesting 1. I took it to work and it connected to works wifi perfectly and everthing worked fine. 2. Even though i did a factory reset, it seems different so did it undo the update.? 3. Still wont connect to the home network for some reason yet every other device (not lenovo) does. Tablet does find the wifi just wonk connect. So some setti g has changed somewhere


----------



## muppy03

Fireflycph said:


> It seems to be a widespread issue. Have you talked to Lenovo support?
> I can't get in to see any specifics as it requires a serial number. It's up to you if you want to post the number here in a public forum.


Hi, and thanks for your reply. As updated below it all works on a different wifi so now must be a setting between my wifi and this tablet only. I have not talked to lenovo support yet.


----------



## WarlockGamer

Ween is better time for buy Laptop


----------



## Couriant

The next thing I can think of is updating the wireless card driver... also do you have any internet security programs?


----------



## plodr

This tablet runs Android. Updating a wireless card driver might apply to Windows but not android.

What version of Android is currently on the device?


----------



## Couriant

plodr said:


> This tablet runs Android. Updating a wireless card driver might apply to Windows but not android.


Perhaps I should have googled the model and I would have found that out lol

OK so since it's an android, I guess it works the same as an android phone... hmm other than removing the network (forget) and then perhaps power off the device and restart it, maybe that will help? Does it show signal strength?


----------



## muppy03

Thanks all, i have powered off, re set, removed network reset modem etc. Only will not connect to home wifi, signal is strong. Has been connected to it for months with no issues unti now. Every other device connects just not this one. I think it is version 9. So very odd has me stumped.


----------



## Fireflycph

Is there a way for you to revert back to the previous OS? Assuming that the update was a total firmware/OS update. If not you may be able to remove the individual update(s)?


----------



## Couriant

Are you able to see what security settings it's trying to connect with (WPA/WPA2 etc)? Other than that, only lenovo can really assist, providing it is in warranty


----------



## muppy03

Fireflycph said:


> Is there a way for you to revert back to the previous OS? Assuming that the update was a total firmware/OS update. If not you may be able to remove the individual update(s)?


Doesnt appear to be a way to do that going by info on the lenovo site. I tried everthing possible, through the user interface anyway. Interesting to know that a hard reset does not revert the update though. I assumed that it would. Go figure.. just annoying that its only issue is the home wifi. Also annoying that it did connect prior to the update. Thanks for all your help. If i finally get it i will update post.


----------



## muppy03

Couriant said:


> Are you able to see what security settings it's trying to connect with (WPA/WPA2 etc)? Other than that, only lenovo can really assist, providing it is in warranty


Hi yes everything looks perfect and yes still in warranty. It has been fine for the 9 months he has had it, just since this update.. thanks for all your help. I have missed having problems to solve.


----------



## Fireflycph

Wait.. The only issue is WiFI at home? It works other places? If that's the case it changes everything. I thought that the Wifi just wouldn't connect to anything anymore.

Please confirm if that's the case. Or if it's not, then say that.


----------



## muppy03

Fireflycph said:


> Wait.. The only issue is WiFI at home? It works other places? If that's the case it changes everything. I thought that the Wifi just wouldn't connect to anything anymore.
> 
> Please confirm if that's the case. Or if it's not, then say that.


When i tòok it to work it connected so yes only home BUT prior to the update it worked at home with no issue. Unfortunately i decided to try one more hard reset and well things took a turn for the worse and now it has pretty much died.


----------



## muppy03

Fireflycph said:


> Wait.. The only issue is WiFI at home? It works other places? If that's the case it changes everything. I thought that the Wifi just wouldn't connect to anything anymore.
> 
> Please confirm if that's the case. Or if it's not, then say that.





Fireflycph said:


> Wait.. The only issue is WiFI at home? It works other places? If that's the case it changes everything. I thought that the Wifi just wouldn't connect to anything anymore.
> 
> Please confirm if that's the case. Or if it's not, then say that.


Originally i did not know it would connect elswhere.


----------



## plodr

I don't have v 9 on any of my devices so I can't confirm that the issue lies with the update. You appear to have done what I would have suggested, mainly removing all the wireless networks shown and starting fresh.

The fact that it worked at the office but not at home now but it did work at home is puzzling. Clearly the wifi is working and since you didn't change your home network, the tablet should have connected at home.

Since you reset it again, and said it took a turn for the worse, does that mean it longer works at all?
Is it still under warranty?


----------



## muppy03

plodr said:


> I don't have v 9 on any of my devices so I can't confirm that the issue lies with the update. You appear to have done what I would have suggested, mainly removing all the wireless networks shown and starting fresh.
> 
> The fact that it worked at the office but not at home now but it did work at home is puzzling. Clearly the wifi is working and since you didn't change your home network, the tablet should have connected at home.
> 
> Since you reset it again, and said it took a turn for the worse, does that mean it longer works at all?
> Is it still under warranty?


Hi, this is so strange, the hard reset pretty much ended my playing with it at home,it would not let me get past the connect to internet section as it wanted me to prove We hadnt stolen it I suppose. so yes under warranty to popped down to the shop with it. As expected they connected straight away so we set it up once again. As far as the tech guy there was concerned it worked perfectly, and it did. Came home and no joy, will not connect save the password and stops there.

Tablet was purchased in january and has worked on this current wifi since March. Yes wifi works with no issue for any other device and yes been no changes to the home network. Im totally lost..tried everthing i can think off.


----------



## muppy03

Couriant said:


> Are you able to see what security settings it's trying to connect with (WPA/WPA2 etc)? Other than that, only lenovo can really assist, providing it is in warranty


Hi Couriant, you have hit the nail on the head here, and I missed it as i assumed since all was ok before the update that the modem security was ok. I did another check of the modem settings which was set at WPA2PSK, i changed it to WPA+WPA2PSK and success. I missed it, so out of practice. Thank you and everyone that helped, ver much appreciated. Xxxx I will mark solved.


----------



## plodr

Ah, I'm glad James' things to check finally worked and got your tablet online.

It appears my one tablet is set to update to Pie and I was dreading the possible loss of internet connection.


----------



## Couriant

muppy03 said:


> Hi Couriant, you have hit the nail on the head here, and I missed it as i assumed since all was ok before the update that the modem security was ok. I did another check of the modem settings which was set at WPA2PSK, i changed it to WPA+WPA2PSK and success. I missed it, so out of practice. Thank you and everyone that helped, ver much appreciated. Xxxx I will mark solved.


It sounds like it can only connect to WPA then... you may want to push back to the vendor and see why that is. I am assuming your work is using WPA2, so there is something specific to your network... do you know if your wireless is set to WPA and not WPA2?


----------

